
This Machine Turns Trump Tweets into Planned Parenthood Donations - maxbbraun
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/this-machine-turns-trump-tweets-into-planned-parenthood-donations-4ece8301e722#.mdh33e3nm
======
EJTH
Huge initiative! We need more aborted babies, if we ever want to make America
great again!

------
lawless123
The stock short selling/ buying aspect is interesting. I didn't expect that
before i opened the article.

